# another '37 Huffman Super Streamline project...sort of



## 37fleetwood (Sep 5, 2013)

here it is, the last of my Streamline projects. not sure if I'll build it or not...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Should we vote on this one Scott or are you waiting for purist bastards like myself to verbally abuse you?   V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 5, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Should we vote on this one Scott or are you waiting for purist bastards like myself to verbally abuse you?   V/r Shawn




I'm waiting for one of you purists to pay me more to not build it than someone would pay me to build it on the sly and sell it to them...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 6, 2013)

*I will take it ....... NOT*

Is that a folding bike version ??? Or maybe the very rare tinker toys edition ... the welds were worse than I thought on those Huffmans .... man - I'm glad I kept my Shelby !!! 

Just build it up if you have the time ... better than what it is now .... a worthless pile of project ..............................


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2013)

The recipe--add some rare parts e.g. seat, stem, reflector, guard, tank, and pedals,  a bunch of $$$$, and stir gently to get something like this.....



Except this is the real deal!


----------

